# Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich



## Annett (25. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

In den letzten Monaten haben zwei Team-Mitglieder ihre Moderations-Tätigkeit, aus verständlichen Gründen, an den Nagel gehangen.
Bisher fiel das nicht so sehr ins Gewicht. 
Da wir aber mit großen Schritten auf eine neue, ereignis- und arbeitsreiche Saison zusteuern, außerdem weitere Teammitglieder aus privaten Gründen weniger Zeit fürs Forum mitbringen, haben wir uns zu einigen Umstrukturierungen entschlossen.
So wird Helmut, alias Digicat, bis auf weiteres nur noch den "Flohmarkt" betreuen. 
Dodi gibt den "Flohmarkt" + "Mein Teich und ich" ab und wird dafür im Bereich "Koi- und Koiteich" Rainer hilfreich zur Seite stehen. 


Zusätzlich konnten wir drei User für das "Amt" Moderator gewinnen, sodass sich die Mehrarbeit im Hintergrund hoffentlich wieder gleichmäßiger auf den Schultern der einzelnen Team-Mitglieder verteilt.
"Die Neuen" sind Euch allen mehr oder weniger bekannt, und wir hoffen auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit. 

Im Einzelnen handelt es sich dabei um:
*Blumenelse* - sie wird sich um den Bereich Miniteiche kümmern
*axel* - übernimmt die Bereiche "Flohmarkt" und "Mein Teich und ich"
*Koi-Uwe* - wird uns im Bereich "Technik im und am Teich", "Koi und Koiteich", sowie "Fischkrankheiten/__ Parasiten" unterstützen

Die genaue Zuordnung findet Ihr auf der Forenübersichtsseite hinter jedem einzelnen Forum.


Eine weitere Neuerung seht Ihr schon seit einigen Tagen in der Forenübersicht unter "Teichwelten" eingeblendet.
Dies ist ein Unterbereich des neuen Lexikons.

Wir möchtet dort gern eine Sammlung funktionierender Teiche zeigen, die kurz und prägnant per Formular beschrieben werden. Natürlich sollten Bilder nicht fehlen. 
So kann man durch die Teiche einzelner User blättern, ohne umständlich danach im Forum zu suchen. 

Wer seinen Teich eintragen möchte, wende sich bitte an mich - die Schreibrechte werde ich Euch dann kurzfristig freischalten.


Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch, den neuen Moderatoren alles Gute für die Tätigkeit hier im Forum und allen Usern viel Spaß mit der neuen Unterkategorie "Teichwelten" zu wünschen.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo *Elschen*, *Axel* und  *Uwe* ,


glückwunsch zur Beförderung :gratuliere

Auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit und viel Spaß mit der neuen Tätigkeit. 


  ​


----------



## rainthanner (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo den drei Neuen im Team. 

Ich denke, ihr macht eure Sache 
 . 




Auf die neue Rubrik "Teichwelten" freue ich micht schon. Wird sicher sehr interessant. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

:willkommen im Team,

*Elschen, Axel und Uwe!*

Auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Pammler (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*





 Glückwunsch CHRISTINE oder muß man jetzt Modblumenelse sagen?





 Glückwunsch AXEL und UWE


----------



## Christine (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Vielen Dank für das freundliche Willkommen und auf gute Zusammenarbeit.

Glückwunsch kopfkratz) an Axel und Uwe!

Torsten: Vielleicht Modelse? Bleib einfach bei Christine, Else oder Elschen (je nach Ernst der Lage).


----------



## Dr.J (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo Ihr 3,

:willkommen hier im grünen Team. 

Freue mich schon auf eure tatkräftige Unterstützung.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Ja dann auch von Silvi und mir

:gratuliere

Elschen, Uwe und Alex!



​
Jedoch muß ich auf [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/15/]dieses[/URL] noch hinweisen mein liebes Elschen und auf Deine [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16/]Antwort[/URL].



			
				Blumenesle schrieb:
			
		

> Abgelehnt - Elschen fehlt dafür die *sittliche Reife*



Naja, man wird Reifer. 



Ich hoffe es gibt auf den TT 2009 genug zum .


----------



## Inken (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

  Glückwunsch, ihr drei!!!!  

Ich bin mir sicher, bei euch sind wir in guten Händen! 

:gratuliere

Viel Spaß und Erfolg wünscht euch 

eure Inken​


----------



## wp-3d (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo

auch von mir einen Glückwunsch an unsere drei 

War das Elschen als Spezi für Mikroteiche in Betonkübel, Waschmaschinen, Kochtöpfen und Waschschüsseln nicht schon lange überfällig


----------



## Conny (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo,

auch von mir ein dreifaches :gratuliere

Also  Modelse find ich gut


----------



## inge50 (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo ihr 3,


:gratuliere zur Beförderung!

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo ihr drei neuen Mitarbeiter ! 

Ich wünsch euch ein glückliches Händchen und immer nette User ! 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## axel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo Ihr Lieben !

Vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Glückwünsche und Gratulationen . 
Ich werd mein Bestes geben .
Dann hoffe ich auf recht viele nette User . Bis jetzt hab ich mich ja hier wohl gefühlt .

Lg
axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Auch von mir vielen Dank 

Das Forum ist mir richtig ans Herz gewachsen, ich habe so viele Informationen rausziehen können, ohne das Forum hätte ich mich nicht an meinen Teichbau gewagt.
Darum finde ich es nur Fair auch mal was zurück geben zu können.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

@ Elschen:

 bei Gelegenheit muss Du uns unbedingt mal erklären, wie man es schafft in nur 8 Monaten zur "sittlichen Reife" zu gelangen 

Dir und den zwei weiteren "Neumods" :gratuliere


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

 

den neuen Mods 

und viel freude 

gruß ulla


----------



## rut49 (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo, ihr Drei,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Aufgabe!
Sicherlich nicht immer ein leichter Job und manchmal bestimmt auch sehr zeitaufwendig.
Ich wünsche Euch nur "nette" User und freue mich auf ein schönes Miteinander!

mfG Regina


----------



## Barbor (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo Ihr drei


auch von mir:gratuliere 


Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

:willkommen ihr 3 bei den Grünen ! 


 ... irgendwie hab ich mir schon sowas gedacht seitdem Elschen immer in der Q-Box in Modfarbe schrieb ...


----------



## Trautchen (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo
> War das Elschen als Spezi für Mikroteiche in Betonkübel, Waschmaschinen, Kochtöpfen und Waschschüsseln nicht schon lange überfällig




...sag ich doch! 


Hallo Ihr drei!

Super! Ich freu mich. 
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit uns


----------



## Christine (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*



Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> @ Elschen:
> bei Gelegenheit muss Du uns unbedingt mal erklären, wie man es schafft in nur 8 Monaten zur "sittlichen Reife" zu gelangen




Lieber Ludwig, das ist ganz einfach. Ich hab ein Seminar belegt. Bei Jo-HH.



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ... irgendwie hab ich mir schon sowas gedacht seitdem Elschen immer in der Q-Box in Modfarbe schrieb ...



Nein, Ralf, das ist ein dummer Zufall. Ich mag Grün einfach gerne. Deshalb bin auch eigentlich lieber im Garten als drinnen.

Aber Euch allen vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Wenn Ihr alle, die Ihr uns viel Spaß und nette User gewünscht habt, hübsch artig bleibt, :beeten kann ja gar nichts schief gehen. 

Auf ein weiterhin nettes Miteinander!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo liebe Mod " Blumenelse "




blumenelse schrieb:


> Lieber Ludwig, das ist ganz einfach. Ich hab ein Seminar belegt. Bei *Jo-HH.*







blumenelse schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr alle, die Ihr uns viel Spaß und nette User gewünscht habt, *hübsch artig bleibt*, :beeten kann ja gar nichts schief gehen.



Mal sehen! 


.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei Hobby-Gartenteich*

Hallo Ihr Drei,
schön das Ihr diese Ehrenämter übernommen habt

Danke im voraus für Eure Hilfe


----------

